# Fox 25/Cox vs Verizon FiOS in MA



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

It appears the piddling contest has gotten serious. Verizon has gone as far as pushing a lineup change to remove the Cox-owned station. WFXT, WFXTDT, and WFXTDT2 have all been replaced with VZ03 and a loop explaining the problem from VZN's perspective.

Any victims of the dispute will have to find Sleepy Hollow, Bones, and others someplace else.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Aw, little Fios is all grown up now, into a big ugly cable company.

Not to blame them necessarily, it's one big ugly cable company vs. another.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Aw, little Fios is all grown up now, into a big ugly cable company.
> 
> Not to blame them necessarily, it's one big ugly cable company vs. another.


I have no sympathy for Verizon, but Cox recently purchased the station and now wants about double the fees the other stations are charging. So, in this case no sympathy for Verizon and negative sympathy for Cox.


----------



## dode888 (Aug 30, 2003)

Well, I found a simple do-it-yourself HDTV antenna, taped it to a window that faces the local FOX transmitter and it works fine, from 15 miles away.

You have to go through a new guided reset to get the prompt to add "antenna" to your unit. I used a Tivo HD. http://www.htpc-diy.com/2012/04/diy-flexible-fractal-window-hdtv.html


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

sinanju said:


> Any victims of the dispute will have to find Sleepy Hollow, Bones, and others someplace else.


The longer people are motivated "to find [the programs] someplace else," the more both Cox & Verizon, et al, lose. I wish them well.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The hypocracy of the situation is pretty amazing. The Fox station in MA is jacking up rates and because Cox is the station owner and not the cable company, it thinks the new rates are great. A Fox station in VA is jacking up its rates but because Cox is the cable company and not the owner, Cox in VA has exactly the same stance as Verizon in MA.

http://hamptonroads.com/2014/11/cox-wont-pay-fox-channel-so-viewers-miss-odu#


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Times like this I'm glad I have access to Usenet and Torrents

That and that the Pats game wasn't on Fox


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks like Fox is back on FiOS. Who knows when the lineup change will be pushed. If you want to record Bones or Gracepoint tonight, you'll probably have to set a manual recording.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Aww man


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Fox showed up again after connecting last night. Yay!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Drat. And I was just getting my antenna situated...


----------

